# 1.8L 8v engine code RV question



## GreyBullet (Nov 10, 2007)

Hey all,
So i purchased a 87 jetta gli not too long ago and it didn't come with an engine. I managed to get my hands on a RV code 1.8L and was wondering how do I know if it will work as a direct replacement engine or not? Is there a way to check the VIN number or something on the car? 
I know RV code is a Digifant II motor, but I need to know if everything will work together or if im gonna need to change from CIS (potentially) to Digifant II. 
I tried the search, but wasn't successful.
Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## Fat Rabbit (Nov 18, 2001)

*Re: 1.8L 8v engine code RV question (GreyBullet)*

Your '87 GLI was CIS-E and the RV engine is a Digifant II engine. The Digifant injection system didn't show up in the US until the 1988 model year. (Although I worked on one Digifant II 1987 car that was originally sold in Canada.) In fact, as a GLI, your car might might have had a 16V engine from the factory. 
So your situation depends on what parts you have with the car and with the engine. Personally, I like the CIS-E injection better than the Digifant so I'd try to find an RD engine and use the fuel distributor, computer and knock box that are (hopefully) in the car. However people have retrofit the Digifant injection systems into previously CIS cars. FR


----------



## Sagaris (Oct 10, 2009)

*Re: 1.8L 8v engine code RV question (Fat Rabbit)*

I could be wrong, but I believe that a CIS and Digifant head can be interchanged as long as you change out the injector cups.
This is just from my experience in doing weird things with 8v's and taking mental notes along the way.


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: 1.8L 8v engine code RV question (Sagaris)*

you can convert the rv to cis-e by changing the injector cups
the rv is lower compression than the rd engine though.


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: 1.8L 8v engine code RV question (ziddey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ziddey* »_the rv is lower compression than the rd engine though.

Same cr according to this data lookup page. http://www.rabbitgtipage.com/enginecodes.html


----------



## jessemthompson (Sep 15, 2003)

The lower injector cups from the CIS will not fit in the digifant head. The heads are machine different and the lower cups from the CIS head are too large for the digifant head. I ran into this same issue in a similar situation. You will either need to get the digifant head machined to fit the lower injector cups or find a CIS head to put on the RV block.


_Modified by jessemthompson at 12:27 PM 11-15-2009_


----------



## jessemthompson (Sep 15, 2003)

The lower injector cups from the CIS will not fit in the digifant head. The heads are machine different and the cups are too large for the digifant head. I ran into this same issue in a similar situation. You will either need to had the digifant head machined to fit the lower injector cups or find a CIS head to put on the RV block.


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: (jessemthompson)*

Or you could MS it.







I have an RV motor standing by, but my GX motor only has about 60k since its rebuild. But I'll prolly put my current head on it since its a solid head and not hydro.


----------

